# Hd 5970 and hd 6970



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 29, 2010)

Will be the 6970 more powerful than the 5970 or 5970 will still be top on the list?

thanks again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> Will be the 6970 more powerful than the 5970 or 5970 will still be top on the list?
> 
> thanks again.



If architecture scales up from 6870 then the most we can expect from cayman is a 70% improvement over 6870 ( my opinion)

Which makes it not as good a 5970 but better than a 480.

If we use this game for reference.







6970 would be getting be getting around 150 frames per second, funnily enough the 580 if it's 20% better than 480 will be getting similar frames per second.


I bet the nvidia card has better lower frames rates so perceived average frame rate will be better than the ATI card.

As usual when they have cards that are very similar lol.


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> Will be the 6970 more powerful than the 5970 or 5970 will still be top on the list?
> 
> thanks again.



Nobody can say for sure. But it looks it is going to be about the same. Less powerfull in 3D Mark, and about 1-2fps more powerfull in unigine (5970 scores 35 vs 36,6 for the 6970)











source: http://videocardz.com/27483/amd-radeon-hd-6970-vantage-results-leaked

But the 6970 is expected to have the following advantages in comparison with the 5970:
+ Less power, noise and heat. (about 100 watt less)
+ Less expensive
+ It will keep it's value longer since it's newer than a 5970.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2010)

Those benchmark "leaks" are months old now, it's bound to be more than 10% over 480 now.

And if it isn;t

FAIL.

I consider 580 a fail as-well if that's all it gets.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont think will be less expensive.


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> i dont think will be less expensive.



Why don't you think so?

The 6870 is about the same performance as a 5870 (just like the 6970 is expected to be in comparison to the 5970), and right now the 6870 is about 80-100 dollars less expensive than his brother, the 5870.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 29, 2010)

when 5970 released was arround 500 to 600 euros arround 500 dollars..

6870 is as we said a mid range card thats why the price went down.

ati will have the 6970 in top of their list. so the price will be in top also.

in my opinion.


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> when 5970 released was arround 500 to 600 euros arround .
> 
> 6870 is as we said a mid range card thats why the price went down.
> 
> ...



I think you forgot about the dual-core 6990 which will be at the top, just like the 5970.

My bet will be that the prices will be chosen in comparison to the low-end cards.


*The 6870 - €200 / $240* -> performs like the 5870, but has become mid-range, so it's less expensive.
*The 6950 - €300 / $350* -> performs better than a 6870, so it's more expensive. I would say about +80 euro's. (Like the 5870 launch price)
*The 6970 - €400 / $420* + 80 euro's comparing to the 6950.
The 6990 - €500 / $550 (like the 5970 launch price)

If the *6970* would really cost €500/$600; the 6990 would be a ridiculous €600/$700 and nobody would/could buy it.

That's how I think .


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 29, 2010)

anyway price differs in countries. in my country 5970 is 700 euros O_O

what about if 2 6870 will better than what.

im still confused.
i got rid of 4870x2 crossfire


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> anyway price differs in countries. in my country 5970 is 700 euros O_O
> 
> what about if 2 6870 will better than what.
> 
> ...



damn. you should order abroad: Here in holland they are only 500! http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/cat/807/radeon-hd5xxx-serie.html


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 29, 2010)

5970 or 2 6870 oO


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> what about if 2 6870 will better than what.



2 6870 are likely to be better then one 5970 or a 6970. But has less memory then a 6970.. so will bottleneck you.

I certainly would not buy a 5970 since it's from the old series, and the 6970 will give you much more bang for your bucks +  1,5GB of memory. The 5970 only uses 1gb since it's internally linked in crossfire.

If you're gaming on extreme resolutions like eyefinity or with high AA, the 1.5GB will give you a great advantage.

So, if you choose buy two 6870 you should definitely go for two times a 2gb version.. else it's just a waste of power since the lack of memory will bottleneck you extensively.

2x 6870 costs around €450.. so 2x a 2gb version (which isn't on the market yet?) will be around €500... The price of a 6990.

So. Wait for the 6970 1,5GB or 6990 and buy that. 2x 6870 with 1gb is really a waste. One 5970 right now would be stupid because it's old, only uses 1gb memory (of his total 2gb crossfire linked), and is (way) more expensive than the 6970 will probably be.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Oct 29, 2010)

5970 is 2gb not 1


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> 5970 is 2gb not 1



Yes but because it's internally linked in crossfire it only uses 1gb. (Like two 5850 1gb in crossfire has 2gb of total, but can only use one).

It's dirty marketing.. the 5970 which can use 2gb is the 4gb version which costs around 800 euro's.


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

But, If you can't stand the wait. Do what i did: Buy one 6870 right now so you can play games and sell it in 3 weeks for about the same price. Then buy a 6990/6970 when it comes out. You will propably loose a maximum of 15-20 euro's because of the second-hand selling.

It gives a good satisfaction to know that you can and will buy a 6990/6970 when it arrives but you can still play your nice games right now .


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

Pixmania is an international shop and sells a 6870 for ƒ191 in the UK. 

They also sell 5970's for around ƒ500. Much less than the €700 you quoted earlier, But as I told you, I would not buy it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 29, 2010)

discy said:


> why don't you think so?
> 
> The 6870 is about the same performance as a 5870 (just like the 6970 is expected to be in comparison to the 5970), and right now the 6870 is about 80-100 dollars less expensive than his brother, the 5870.



doooodss stop calling the 6970 a dual card please!!!!! It is the 5870 replacement!!


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> doooodss stop calling the 6970 a dual card please!!!!! It is the 5870 replacement!!



I'm sorry but I did not do such thing. I was comparing the dual-core 5970 with the single-core 6970 since it's expected to have about the same performance. The only dual core is the 6990.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it is very unrealistic to expect the 6970 to be faster than the 5970. I don't think neither ATi nor Nvidia have managed to make a new gen GPU significantly faster than the last gen dual gpu.
My best bet would be if it was just as fast.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think that the 6970 is going to be significantly faster than the 5970, but I believe the 6970 CF will demolish everything if the trend continues from the 68xx series. The 6970x2 (I believe that's how they are going to name them) is going to be one badass card, assuming power consumption is kept in check. I think 6870x2 is going to come out and replace the 5970 soon though, given that 2 6870's consume about as much power as a GTX480.


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, as the stats already said. The 6970 probably won't be any faster. But although the performance is about the same, buying an 5970 would be a bad choice in my opinion because of the things I said earlier.

Buying a 6990 (/6970x2) on the other hand can be a good choice too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 29, 2010)

discy said:


> Well, as the stats already said. The 6970 probably won't be any faster. But although the performance is about the same, buying an 5970 would be a bad choice in my opinion because of the things I said earlier.



Rumors are just rumors until proven. No, you cannot compete the 5970 with 6970 just as you cant compete the 3870X2 against the 4870. But is 5970 a bad product? No, but its time has passed.


----------



## discy (Oct 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Rumors are just rumors until proven. No, you cannot compete the 5970 with 6970 just as you cant compete the 3870X2 against the 4870. But is 5970 a bad product? No, but its time has passed.



Yes, rumors are rumors. You are right and it's unfortunate that it's the only thing we can use right now.

You say, "we can't compare". But what can you do? Benchmarks are the only thing we have to compare! In fact, there are loads of benchmarks that do compare a 3870x2 against the 4870. And working quite good (though, not perfect). 

If anything, when comparing an old series like 5xxx vs a new series like 6xxx and getting the same performance.. I would say go for the newer series which is more up-to-date, uses less power, noise and is more efficient at lower clockspeeds. Also, when thinking logical; since it's more optimized for eyefinity resolutions and uses an reinvented antialiasing technology it can only get better with the new one. Would you not think so?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2010)

The only card that should be replacing the 5970 should be the 6990 with dual gpu core.


----------

